
Roque entrepreneurs install Crack Pipe vending machines - gscott
https://www.miamiherald.com/news/nation-world/national/article218172470.html
======
gaspoweredcat
reminds me of the episode of futurama where a uses a crack vending machine and
it gets stuck dropping out of the machine

i do have to wonder why no one thought a pen vending machine was odd though,
they dont even have pen vendors in japan (that ive seen anyway)

------
anonlastname
They sell fake flowers in a glass vase at many gas stations which are meant to
be used as crack pipes. It's not a new thing and probably not illegal

